# 1912 all brass Westinghouse fan



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

A small 8" fan that you could order in 3 different finishes, brass, gun blued, and mottled copper. Made by Westinghouse but labeled Western Electric. This fan was gun blued but it was in rough shape so I removed the finish and a thin copper flashing that was applied for the bluing. After polishing, I sprayed it with clear lacquer.

Other than being badged Western Electric, what makes this fan unique are the very small 1/16" diameter brass wires on the front of the cage that have survived all of these years. Westinghouse quickly changed them to a larger diameter when they realized they were breaking. 40 cycles on the motor tag is sort of interesting too. 

One of the 2 piece oil cups was missing so I machined another one using the existing cup for the measurements.


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

Beautiful!


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

2nd that


~CS~


----------



## Mulder (Sep 11, 2010)

That is some unbelievable s**t right there 8V71! I wish I could find stuff like that. Great job! Keep em coming!


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Mulder said:


> That is some unbelievable s**t right there 8V71! I wish I could find stuff like that. Great job! Keep em coming!


Found this one at a small antique shop not far from home. The lady actually took a quick trip to her house and brought back another fan that she used in her barn. It was a late 50's fan and not something I was looking for but I bought it for the extra effort she made.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

8V71 said:


> View attachment 28070




Clearly the cage is meant to protect the FAN not your fingers! How design philosophy has changed...


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

were you naked when you took those pics?


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

No shirt, but I really really really had to look to find myself. :shifty: :laughing:


----------



## adamc (Sep 27, 2013)

Nice !


----------



## GoldStarElectrical (Oct 1, 2013)

WOW! That is beautiful. Great work!


----------



## new shocker (Feb 4, 2012)

Very Nice!! When I find an old one like that I know whom to call for advice!!!:thumbup:


----------

